# Endless Love - On Blu-ray/DVD May 13, 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

A PASSIONATE STORY OF A LOVE WORTH FIGHTING FOR

ENDLESS LOVE



BE THE FIRST TO OWN IT ON DIGITAL HD ON MAY 13, 2014



AND BRING HOME THE BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK

INCLUDING BLU-RAY™, DVD & DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET™ MAY 27, 2014



NOW MOVIE FANS CAN WATCH ENDLESS LOVE ANYWHERE ON THEIR FAVORITE DEVICES



Universal City, California, March 25, 2014 – An up-and-coming young cast led by Alex Pettyfer (Magic Mike, I Am Number Four) and Gabriella Wilde (Carrie, The Three Musketeers) stars in Endless Love, a romantic story of unstoppable first love. Endless Love comes to Blu-ray™ Combo Pack including Blu-ray™, DVD, & DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ as well as On Demand on May 27, 2014, from Universal Studios Home Entertainment. The film will also be available on DIGITAL HD two weeks early on May 13, 2014.



When beautiful Jade (Wilde) meets charismatic David (Pettyfer), her sheltered world of privilege is turned upside down as the pair's instant desire sparks a reckless summer love affair. While Jade leaves behind her inhibitions and innocence as she falls for David, he works to prove himself worthy of her love. But when David's mysterious past and Jade's overprotective father threaten to tear them apart, their romance will be put to the ultimate test.



The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack includes a Blu-ray™, DVD and DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™. 

· Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound.

· DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away.

· DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download movies to watch on iPad®, iPhone®, Android™, smart TVs, connected Blu-ray players, game consoles, and more.

EXCLUSIVE Bonus Features on BLU-RAY™:

· Extended Ending

· Deleted/Extended/Alternate Scenes

Bonus Features on BLU-RAY™ & DVD:

· The Making of Endless Love: Go behind the scenes with the cast and crew to see how the filmmakers created this story about fighting for love. 

CAST AND FILMMAKERS:

Cast: Alex Pettyfer, Gabriella Wilde, Bruce Greenwood, Joely Richardson, Robert Patrick & Rhys Wakefield

Directed by: Shana Feste

Produced by: Scott Stuber p.g.a., Pamela Abdy p.g.a., Josh Schwartz p.g.a., Stephanie Savage p.g.a.

Executive Producers: J. Miles Dale & Tracy Falco

Screenplay by: Shana Feste & Joshua Safran

Based on the Book by: Scott Spencer

Edited by: Maryann Brandon, ACE

Director of Photography: Andrew Dunn, BSC

Production Designer: Clay Griffith

Music Supervisor: Randall Poster

Music by: Christophe Beck

Casting Directors: Kim Davis-Wagner, CSA & Justine Baddeley, CSA



TECHNICAL INFORMATION - BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK:

Street Date: May 27, 2014

Copyright: 2014 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 61129817 (US); 61131185 (CAN)

Running Time: 1 Hour 45 Minutes

Layers: BD-50

Aspect Ratio: Widescreen 2.35:1

Rating: PG-13 for sexual content, brief partial nudity, some language and teen partying

Technical Info: Dolby Digital 5.1 (English)/DVS DD 2.0², Dolby Digital 5.1 (Spanish, French)

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French




TECHNICAL INFORMATION - DVD:

Street Date: May 27, 2014

Copyright: 2014 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 61129818 (US); 61131186 (CAN)

Running Time: 1 Hour 45 Minutes

Layers: Dual Layer

Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic Widescreen 2.35:1

Rating: PG-13 for sexual content, brief partial nudity, some language and teen partying

Technical Info: Dolby Digital 5.1 (English)/DVS DD 2.0², Dolby Digital 5.1 (Spanish, French)

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife will definitely want to see this one.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol. Mine will as well


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

happy Mothers day to all those mothers out there, and today we have 2 Happy mothers day and Prom pics, courtesy of "Endless Love"


----------

